# Tadpole Tea



## FrogaholicMan

What is Tadpole tea ?
How do i make it and how will it benefit my tads ?


----------



## BlueRidge

You boil some oak leaves or almond leaves in a pot of water. The resulting 'tea' has tannins and organic acids that have an antifungal/antibacterial property and is natural. Some people swear by it.


----------



## Ed

I think these will answer your question.. starting with the first care sheet. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/26190-blackwater-extract.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...6199-blackwater-extract-still-being-made.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...26200-can-i-use-substitue-methylene-blue.html


----------

